# Father's Responsibility Toward Daughters



## heartoflesh (Aug 5, 2005)

*Father\'s Responsibility Toward Daughters*

What is a father's responsibility toward his daughter(s), once they are an adult from a Christian perspective? What I mean is this: I was telling a coworker how if I had a son..... (I don't, I have three daughters)..... that once he finished highschool I would demand that he either continue his education or got a job, with certain conditions being met to continue living at home, with the eventual goal being to move out and be self-sustaining. 

As far as my daughters, I feel no such compulsion. I feel like they are my responsibility until they are married, as old-fashioned as this may sound. I could never imagine telling my daughter to "hit the road" under any circumstances whatsoever. It's not that I don't want them to go to college or get a job and move out if they want to, but I don't feel compelled to insist on this like I would if it were a son.

Maybe I'll feel different about this when my daughters get a little older (now 6, 4 and 4 mos), but I don't think so.

Am I insane?


(Sorry, this should have gone in the Family Forum. Please feel free to move it)

[Edited on 8-5-2005 by Rick Larson]


----------



## Arch2k (Aug 5, 2005)

I believe that Doug Phillips was the one who said that a Godly father would make sure that their daughters were in an environment where Godly men are present. 

In my humble opinion, the best goal you can have for them (if they desire marriage) is to be a Godly wife and mother.


----------



## heartoflesh (Aug 5, 2005)

Please keep in mind-- I certainly don't _want_ them living with me when they're 30, but I can't see giving them the boot like I could a son. Like my dad did to me (best thing he ever did for me!).


----------



## heartoflesh (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> In my humble opinion, the best goal you can have for them (if they desire marriage) is to be a Godly wife and mother.



Thanks, I'll let my wife know what you said.



oh, I think I understand what you mean now... sorry!

[Edited on 8-5-2005 by Rick Larson]


----------



## Texas Aggie (Aug 5, 2005)

Strategic thinking is always a plus.

I would encourage my daughters to continue with their education and obtain a self-sustaining career (an occupation not just a job). They should go into a field they enjoy as well as one which offers a descent salary.

Here are my reasons:

1. You as the provider may be gone tomorrow.
2. A husband as a provider may be gone tomorrow.
3. Your daughters may never get married.
4. They need to know they can sustain themselves without a spouse, parent or government handout.


----------



## heartoflesh (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas Aggie_
> Strategic thinking is always a plus.
> 
> I would encourage my daughters to continue with their education and obtain a self-sustaining career (an occupation not just a job). They should go into a field they enjoy as well as one which offers a descent salary.
> ...




Good point.


----------



## heartoflesh (Aug 5, 2005)

Ryan, what happened to your posts?????


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 5, 2005)

I deleted them-- because they were kind of stupid and not edifying...


----------



## heartoflesh (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> I deleted them-- because they were kind of stupid and not edifying...



Alright--- but I liked the part about the gun and crazy looks. Might just take that advice!


----------



## satz (Aug 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas Aggie_
> Strategic thinking is always a plus.
> 
> I would encourage my daughters to continue with their education and obtain a self-sustaining career (an occupation not just a job). They should go into a field they enjoy as well as one which offers a descent salary.
> ...



Although i am not a father, i do think this is really good advice.


----------



## BrianBowman (Aug 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by satz_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Texas Aggie_
> ...





I'm not a father either, but have seen these very things put into action in a family that I've known. As providence would have it, the daughter is now middle-aged and for various reasons has never married. Her father's love, advice, and friendship continues to be a signficant provision for her life. In turn she has cared for and be an encouragement to him in a variety of ways.

Family is sacred. Love your daughters with purity, tenderness, and protection.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 6, 2005)

Letters on Practical Subjects to a Daughter by William Sprague


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Poole's Commentary on I Cor. 7.36-38:
> 
> 
> ...


----------

